# New Sig Models - Are these new or what??



## Alan Me (Jul 15, 2008)

I am new to this forum so maybe I didn't do a good enough search but it seems that no one has mentioned the recently introduced sigs!! Tiny little buggers!!

P238
5.5L x 3.9H x 1.1W
.380 ACP

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=67&productid=266

P250 SUB Compact
6.7L x 4.7H x 1.1W
http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=269


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

as far as i know both were introduced at the latest shot show but haven't hit the dealers yet. i already own a 250c so i'm planning on getting the subcompact conversion kit when it's available.


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

The grip on that 250sc is so short! It seems as though shooting it in .40 might be um . . . adventurous! :smt107


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

It is sure hard to tell if the new 238 is going to fit in the hand well, from the picture it looks like it may be an odd thing


----------

